# Lightest chainsaw?



## Marvinlee (Jan 28, 2007)

We wanted the lightest chainsaw made for small pruning. The Echo 26CC seemed to have the least weight so we bought one and like it. Now, I see the Makita DCS230T sold in the UK is claiming to be the world's lightest chainsaw at 2.5 kg. Power is 1 HP. Is there anything lighter? I seem to remember a small chainsaw using an Ohlsson & Rice engine. Does anyone else recall seeing one.


----------



## computeruser (Jan 28, 2007)

Stihl MS192t is pretty light, same with the 25cc RedMax.

The O&R saws are low on displacement, but they're old metal saws so their weight is not in keeping with what you'd expect. Assuming you could find one, don't expect to be able to find parts very easily or consistently, even on the used/NOS market.

What is your purpose here, to just have the lightest saw possible? If it is, then I'd suggest forgetting the chainsaw angle and buying a nice handsaw or two. There comes a point (getting down to 1hp would be past that point, in my opinion) where the saw is so gutless as to make a handsaw faster in many instances.


----------



## Marvinlee (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks, Computeruser. My first interest in a light chainsaw was to get one that would be very easy for my wife to use. The little Echo has worked well for her because it has an easy-start system that sets the choke and half throttle with one movement. After that, I just got curious. I'm finding that saws feel heavier as I get older, so weight is getting more important.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 28, 2007)

A few years back I had a pro take down the tree in my back yard, and he used a little dolmer top handle as his climbing saw said it was the best he ever used thats all I can add to this. except it was a very big job took two day's and the city had to shut down or better yet take down my power lines! of course he fell in love over my Sp 105!wanted to buy it. That tree was a 34 inch poplar. I should never have let him try my saw!!!But it gave me alot of respect for those climbers!Your all nut's! But he said the same thing about me and Forrest fires as I used to fight them!


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 28, 2007)

I think Dolmar PS 221 TH is one of the smallest, but after what I believe you can't get it in US? http://www.dolmar.com/site/managed/html/produkt/4475/PS-221_TH


----------



## computeruser (Jan 28, 2007)

MAG58 said:


> I think Dolmar PS 221 TH is one of the smallest, but after what I believe you can't get it in US?



Nope, that model isn't available here. The only top handle we have is the new 3410. We did have the 3300, but it was a thoroughly uninspiring performer with bad ergonomics. (Owned one for a few tanks and promptly sold it)

Around here I think that the RedMax 25cc and the Stihl 192t are about as light as you're going to get. There is a rear-handle version of the 192 that is supposed to be released shortly. It should be a good performer for someone who wants a sub-7lb saw with good performance.

Though it weighs a smidgen more, I finally had a chance to run a Dolmar 401 this weekend. With the muffler opened up a bit (it is needlessly restrictive in stock form) it is a VERY nice 8lb saw. By the time I got to test it the chain was a bit dull, but even still it easily outruns the Echo CS-34x saws (muffler-modded) and the MS180 (even with a narrow kerf chain). Pro-grade construction, too - magnesium crankcase, decompression button, bolt-on cylinder, etc.. It retails for around $250, which is less than half of the cost of an MS200non-T. Unless you need a top handle saw I think that the 401 is THE 40cc-and-under saw to get.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 28, 2007)

I have an MS210,it's a pretty lightweight little fella.I'm not sure of the ratings are on it,but for what it is,it cuts well


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Jan 28, 2007)

I dunno, If I was starting a new saw operator, the saw would have to be a rear handle. Now I learned with a 044 and a 20", but I had a couple close calls too. I think that top handle saws lack the leverage that a rear has. they also bait the operator to one hand the saw due to their balance. Log dogs are also nice to have. As far a echo's go the 330t is an easy saw to start and pretty well balanced. For a climbing saw it has an oiler that it ran off the crank so if its running its pumping which for me means its drooling on my leg. Next climber will be a 200t.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.tanaka-usa.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=ECS-3301

Tanaka ECS-3301
32cc 1.6hp
7.3lbs


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 28, 2007)

Echo CS-306 powerhead only weighs 7.5lbs 30.1cc

Echo CS-302 Powerhead only weighs 8.1lbs 32.6cc


----------



## computeruser (Jan 28, 2007)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> http://www.tanaka-usa.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=ECS-3301
> 
> Tanaka ECS-3301
> 32cc 1.6hp
> 7.3lbs



Heavier than a 192t, and it handles like CRAP in my hands.


----------



## B_Turner (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in the camp that says if you are not up in a tree, then a tailed saw is much better. Easier, more control and safer. Because your hands are farther apart basically.

Up a tree the top handle makes sense.

I was at Lakeside53's place today looking at his small tailed Stihl and it was cute. (What a place he has!) Also got a chance to run an 084 and kind of liked it. I swear it is smoother in the cut than my 066. I had to fight the urge to buy a bigger saw.


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 28, 2007)

If the 192 rear handle weighs in near the 6.6lb weight of the 192T, that would be a great choice and a safer way to go.

I don't regret my purchase of the 192T for a second. However, I realize it is inherently more dangerous as a top handle saw.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 28, 2007)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> http://www.tanaka-usa.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=ECS-3301
> 
> Tanaka ECS-3301
> 32cc 1.6hp
> 7.3lbs




Good running little saw. I have one in blue clothing (makita version) that has only had two tanks run threw it. Will make someone a heck of a deal!!! I use a 50cc saw for my small limbing saw, and I don't climb, so it doesn't get used...


----------



## 046 (Jan 28, 2007)

totally agree, folks that are not climbing should not be operating a top handled saw. 

a silky hand saw is what I use most of the time while climbing anyways. Husky 335xpt only comes out when silky is too small. it's amazing how fast silky saws will cut. 

try a Stihl 017 (MS170)for a light rear handled saw. standard equipment for climbers with asphunt, in Tulsa anyways. you can get a new one for aprox. $170, 8.6lbs 30cc


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 29, 2007)

meh, I see nothing wrong with top handle saws...

I learned on a Homelite XL, I never got hurt, and I cut alot!

No goggles, PPE, nothing.

No chain brake, spark arrestor, Low kickback chain, NOTHING

I still love that saw!


----------



## rbtree (Jan 29, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> I'm in the camp that says if you are not up in a tree, then a tailed saw is much better. Easier, more control and safer. Because your hands are farther apart basically.
> 
> Up a tree the top handle makes sense.
> 
> I was at Lakeside53's place today looking at his small tailed Stihl and it was cute. (What a place he has!) Also got a chance to run an 084 and kind of liked it. I swear it is smoother in the cut than my 066. I had to fight the urge to buy a bigger saw.



I have a 192T, albeit a woods modded one. I imagine that, in stock form, it would lag or cut close to how a 3400 Echo cuts...it's rated at 1.8 hp, I think. I'd never consider the tiny Redmax 2500, or little Dolmar, or any saw with less power than either one of the 1.8 hp saws. A good sharp handsaw is the tool of choice for most pruning cuts under 2-3 inches anyhow.

Yep, BTurner, Andy's place is mighty fine, ain't it?

Here's a pic of the pin oak log you guys will be milling.....


----------



## B_Turner (Jan 29, 2007)

rbtree said:


> I have a 192T, albeit a woods modded one. I imagine that, in stock form, it would lag or cut close to how a 3400 Echo cuts...it's rated at 1.8 hp, I think. I'd never consider the tiny Redmax 2500, or little Dolmar, or any saw with less power than either one of the 1.8 hp saws. A good sharp handsaw is the tool of choice for most pruning cuts under 2-3 inches anyhow.
> 
> Yep, BTurner, Andy's place is mighty fine, ain't it?
> 
> Here's a pic of the pin oak log you guys will be milling.....



Cool, it's even up off the ground! Thanks for the pic.

Yea, Andy's place is amazing. Nice to get a chance to see how the other half lives. Made him run my 7900 just so he could see how a real saw ran.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 29, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> Cool, it's even up off the ground! Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Yea, Andy's place is amazing. Nice to get a chance to see how the other half lives. Made him run my 7900 just so he could see how a real saw ran.



Hohummm..he's seen my ported 7900 in action, and the ehp 372 that is faster still....

here's andy trying out my 5100S when I had the pipe on it...


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 29, 2007)

And here is a new small one, McCulloch ProMac33 / Partner P33


----------



## B_Turner (Jan 29, 2007)

rbtree said:


> Hohummm..he's seen my ported 7900 in action, and the ehp 372 that is faster still....
> 
> here's andy trying out my 5100S when I had the pipe on it...



rbtree, sometime I want to run my stock 7900 (tuned conservatively) against your ported 7900 with 28 inch bars buried. 

I think you'll beat me, but not by much. So far the muffler modded saws I've run against in big wood came up short against my stockers. Hehee, they weren't happy campers. 

Course if you beat me too badly I'll have to have one of my 7900's modded.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 29, 2007)

As we digress from the thread topic....(I started it.. )

Dolmars typically seem to be faster out of the box than other saws and pick up proportionately less gains with woods modding. Case in point, my 346, which rates .06 hp less than the 5100S, is about as fast, after both were modded by Ed Heard. I need to compare them, with bars buried in big wood. Same with the ehp 372, it may not beat the 7900 in big wood...the 7900 is 8 cc larger and comes stock with gobs of torque.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 31, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> I'm in the camp that says if you are not up in a tree, then a tailed saw is much better. Easier, more control and safer. Because your hands are farther apart basically.
> 
> Up a tree the top handle makes sense.
> 
> I was at Lakeside53's place today looking at his small tailed Stihl and it was cute. (What a place he has!) Also got a chance to run an 084 and kind of liked it. I swear it is smoother in the cut than my 066. I had to fight the urge to buy a bigger saw.




That "small tailed Stihl" was an MS200 (rear handled version of the 200T). Ther is also a rear handled MS192 - about 7lb if I remember correctly.

Yes, I saw your hand twitching towards your wallet! Next time I break out the 088:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 31, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> rbtree, sometime I want to run my stock 7900 (tuned conservatively) against your ported 7900 with 28 inch bars buried.
> 
> I think you'll beat me, but not by much. So far the muffler modded saws I've run against in big wood came up short against my stockers. Hehee, they weren't happy campers.
> 
> Course if you beat me too badly I'll have to have one of my 7900's modded.




You'll beat him - your chains are sharper:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 31, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> That "small tailed Stihl" was an MS200 (rear handled version of the 200T). Ther is also a rear handled MS192 - about 7lb if I remember correctly.



Is the MS192 available now? I don't see on it the Stihl website.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 31, 2007)

It's in the current catalog, and one of the AS guys (just mow?) already has one. It depends on the Stihl area you live in.
If it's like the MS200, even though you aren't supposed to... you can hold it in one hand - great reach.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 31, 2007)

rbtree said:


> Hohummm..he's seen my ported 7900 in action, and the ehp 372 that is faster still....




Yep... and as one of my neigbors from 1/4 mile way (across water) commented - "what's he using up that tree - a Trail bike engine?"


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 31, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's in the current catalog, and one of the AS guys (just mow?) already has one. It depends on the Stihl area you live in.
> If it's like the MS200, even though you aren't supposed to... you can hold it in one hand - great reach.



Thanks Andy...

If you come across a link on the MS192, please post it.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 1, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> Cool, it's even up off the ground! Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Yea, Andy's place is amazing. Nice to get a chance to see how the other half lives. Made him run my 7900 just so he could see how a real saw ran.



I forgot... you also ran my 361 and said something like "I'll have to get one of the these":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## B_Turner (Feb 1, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I forgot... you also ran my 361 and said something like "I'll have to get one of the these":hmm3grin2orange:



Yes, it's on my short list. Nice solid compact saw. Good presence in the hands, and a very handy size. I can see why it's a classic.


But on the other note, you got to admit my 7900 yanked out big chips pretty well.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 1, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> But on the other note, you got to admit my 7900 yanked out big chips pretty well.



Yep.. ultra sharp skip chisel does that! I was hauling pretty good curlies today myself - in that same wood... Nasty void filed with dirt - glad to be using RM...


----------



## IATreeguy (Feb 1, 2007)

For ease of operation working from a Genie TMZ 50/30 aerial I use a MS192T as a lighter weight alternative to my MS200T. I changed out the OEM bar for the Stihl 14" light weight bar that is standard on the MS200T. The lighter saw is easier to handle for trimming where cuts need to be precise. For takedowns where precise cuts are not a factor I go with the MS200T with the power.Other than the choke being in the wrong place on the MS192T switching between the two saws is seamless for the operator. 

On the MS361 I dropped down to an 18 inch .325 bar to save weight and to hurry up the cut. Works well for me in the upper work regions when the material gets too large for the MS200T. ( the new 361 runs circles around my 036 ). On the trunk and on the ground the 046 and 066 saws handle the 20", 24", 28", and 36" bars well as the job situation requires.


----------



## B_Turner (Feb 7, 2007)

rbtree said:


> I
> 
> Yep, BTurner, Andy's place is mighty fine, ain't it?
> 
> Here's a pic of the pin oak log you guys will be milling.....



Yesterday about halfway through Andy and me making that log into pieces the home owner comes out of her house looking pretty concerned at the serious mess we had created with blocks, boards, pieces and lots of sawdust and noodles all over her nice front lawn. She thought it was going to be removed before being milled/demolished. Wish I had a picture of her face as she surveyed the havoc at that stage. We cleaned it up, though, including carting off three 55 gallon bags of shavings and Lakeside working his blower.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 7, 2007)

*So... following on from Bill's post... Part 1*

Here's the mess.... about the time she came out. It got worse for a while... Remember, this is, or "was", a very quiet upscale residential neighborhood...







But this is how we got there. 

This log has some cracks, rot (less than we thought), and the results of the usual heavy-handed homeowner pruning over the years. Oak is relatively uncommon out here so some thought was put into the best yield.


Bill's into bowls, but he doesn't deal well with defects  - not that type of wood turner! We used 3 big rounds from the butt section for turning wood, milled the center section, and took three chucks for bowls for the thin top section. Only three small rounds went to fire wood.

Bill inspects in minute detail each section, draws in the defects with some very cool ink pencils, and figures out his best bowl before even making a cut.







uh oh.. caught running a Husky again (Bill made me do it)... Hey Husky guys... don't know why you are so down on this saw - runs real nice...

Note Bill's ink pencil marks for the cracks/defects.







Checking twice






Trim away the scrap (Bill's already figured out the bowl he wants to make); his "main noodling machine" is flying...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Part 2 - slabbing away...*

Now the milling... 066 dual port, 40:1 full synthetic mix, detuned to about 11,500 WOT, 36 inch bar (the log was an inch too wide for my 28 inch rails).

The log was nicely off the ground, but those rounds are the worst stickiest sappiest spruce I've ever handled. I have sap in places it shouldn't be!

It was about 24" tapering down to 22" for the 8 foot section being milled .. maxed out my 066.. Wish I'd brought the 088. Pin oak is hard work for the sawyer and the saw. I got 24 feet (three passes) per chain sharpen, and I probably should have touched it up at 2. 1 tank of gas and oil per 16 feet....

The thicker slabs are 3 inches, the thinner 2.


The initial cut :





Milling away... Bill in the background figuring his bowl cuts.







On the knees... and it has just started to rain... and the day had started so nice.. 50, light sunshine... 







Load up - Bill's very cool custom wood trailer....






My pos truck - way over max... and threw the fan belt on the freeway... not cool to stop in rush hour... Now I get to see if anything else happened... made it home, but...


----------



## belgian (Feb 7, 2007)

Cool pics ! and nice wood too.
You could have called Thall in to handle the lady homeowner :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 7, 2007)

belgian said:


> Cool pics ! and nice wood too.
> You could have called Thall in to handle the lady homeowner :hmm3grin2orange:



Here's how she was handled... yes ma'am....


----------



## 2wheels (Feb 7, 2007)

The mini mac had to be one of the lightest.

Do they Sell That promac 33 in the states? I did a search and did not see any listings


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 7, 2007)

uh oh... sorry... I forgot RB hjacked the "lightest chainsaw thread"... I probably should have started a new one...


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 7, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> uh oh... sorry... I forgot RB hjacked the "lightest chainsaw thread"... I probably should have started a new one...



You mean this isn't the "Lightest Milling Saw" thread...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

Cool pics you guys! 

Gary


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 7, 2007)

what's up with the talk of a rear handle 192? I've heard rumors of it but our stihl rep denies it's existence.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 7, 2007)

Tell your stihl rep to look in the 2007 product catalog... 

It's been released in some a regions only.. others to follow.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 7, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> You mean this isn't the "Lightest Milling Saw" thread...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Cool pics you guys!
> 
> Gary



 
Definitely NOT the lightest!!!

I just unloaded the truck on my own. Some of those oak slabs must be upwards of 250lb.


----------



## MAG58 (Feb 7, 2007)

2wheels said:


> The mini mac had to be one of the lightest.
> 
> Do they Sell That promac 33 in the states? I did a search and did not see any listings



No, it look like that you can't get it in US. You have to check http://www.husqvarna.com/


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 7, 2007)

Definately not the lightest, though right up there, I would say this is one of the smallest ever.

I have one and it makes a 192T look big!


----------



## MAG58 (Feb 7, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Definately not the lightest, though right up there, I would say this is one of the smallest ever.
> 
> I have one and it makes a 192T look big!



Did you mean ProMac33 or MiniMac30?


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 7, 2007)

No heres what I meant http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6c57f2f23b82887588256bf6000bd53a?OpenDocument


----------



## MAG58 (Feb 7, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> No heres what I meant http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6c57f2f23b82887588256bf6000bd53a?OpenDocument



OK :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 7, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Tell your stihl rep to look in the 2007 product catalog...
> 
> It's been released in some a regions only.. others to follow.



I have looked in my 07 catalog...it's not listed in there, nor is it my pricelist. I guess it must be a regional thing for the time being.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 7, 2007)

That's interesting...! I didn't even know they sent out catalogs differing by region.... It's on page 23 of mine.


----------



## B_Turner (Feb 7, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Here's how she was handled... yes ma'am....



I don't want to hijack the thread any further, but I got to say Andy is a hero for bringing his big blower yesterday. We would still be there cleaning up without it.

And I had no idea how much about 45 gallons of wet mill created wood powder weighed until I had to load them into the trailer.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 7, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Here's how she was handled... yes ma'am....




nice work, boys!!! Thanks a million!! Awww, MaryAnn is a peach...I'm sure she was easily relaxed....one of my nicest customers. Her now deceased hubby brought seeds from Kansas 40-50 years ago...a different oak is in the back, a hickory, and a coupla black walnuts.

Those knots make the wood look cooler, methinx.....

just got home after an 11 hour day...we did 5 jobs....including some easy storm work. Started a three trunked (spreading into 3 yards) horse chesnut at 3:30....finished at 6:40.....had a nice gin pole which allowed swinging some back leaders, and lifting some back branches. Climbed way out on two and dropped them into the 2 neighbor yards.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll take the walnut:taped: :taped: :taped:


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 8, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> That's interesting...! I didn't even know they sent out catalogs differing by region.... It's on page 23 of mine.



I'll double check tomorrow just to make sure but i'm pretty sure it's not there. I did get a thing about the new HT250 pole saw though.


----------

